# Ebay be careful



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just had a bit of a session with ebay about a supposed fraudulent item.
However it appears that there is NO PROTECTION with classified ads.
I was transferred through many different departments and still never got a positive answer. So when buying on ebay classified ads BEWARE.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

cabby said:


> Just had a bit of a session with ebay about a supposed fraudulent item.
> However it appears that there is NO PROTECTION with classified ads.
> I was transferred through many different departments and still never got a positive answer. So when buying on ebay classified ads BEWARE.


As explained by ebay it is because the purchase is not made through ebay's site.

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/buy/buyer-classified-ad.html?ssPageName=SRCH:KNM_URLM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes, but they are quite happy to take the money for an ad, but when they are told that there is a problem with this ad and it needs to be removed they find all the excuses to not bother.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought that they were usually quite good at removing obviously fraudulent adverts - I know they have been when dodgy motorhome adverts have from time to time appeared.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes that is what really annoys me, when one takes the trouble to point out an obvious scam and 30 mins later they still just point out the rules and tell you that you are free to contact the police.One hits ones head against a brick all.Don't know why i even bothered.
I did a thread calling it, is this a scam and someone else came up saying they had also had problems with a similar seller from same location.


cabby


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

cabby said:


> Yes that is what really annoys me, when one takes the trouble to point out an obvious scam and 30 mins later they still just point out the rules and tell you that you are free to contact the police.One hits ones head against a brick all.Don't know why i even bothered.
> I did a thread calling it, is this a scam and someone else came up saying they had also had problems with a similar seller from same location.
> 
> cabby


A few years ago my daughter was scammed by someone on ebay. It's a long story but basically she sold an item which the 'buyer' then re-listed using all of my daughter's photos, info etc and then tried to claim non-delivery to boot. I took it up on my daughter's behalf and spent a lot of time, and frustration, on the phone to ebay. Despite having all the evidence which proved the scam they simply did not want to know. They found against my daughter who lost the item AND had the money taken from her paypal account by ebay to recompense the scammer. Not surprisingly it put my daughter off ever using ebay again.

Andy

PS. There is a thread on MHF about this somewhere but as I say, it's a few years back.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Did she not buy the item back then do the same scam on the scammer?


----------

